# Let's talk about Quick Change Tool Posts for mini lathes. :)



## Jumpmaster (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok, hello again everyone!

So I went ahead and got the 7" x 10" harbor freight mini lathe and I've been trying to research options for a nice QCTP for it. And I guess I am not looking in the right places, but I'm having a hard time figuring out which one to get...which one will fit? Should I get steel or aluminum? (I've read steel is best because it is heavier/more rigid?) Are the imported ones garbage? Are the US ones worth the huge difference in price from the imported ones? I'm so confused...

I've read on LittleMachineShop.com that one of their QCTPs is a bolt-on replacement for the 7" x 10" harbor freight lathe...and then for the same QCTP, it says you might have to do some modification or additional machining to get it to work. Kind of ambiguous...and they were not really very helpful at all last time I tried to contact them to ask them something so I'd rather not try to ask them about this. In fact, I'd rather buy elsewhere if there are other sources for accessories for this lathe.

I want to be able to just replace the standard one that's on there now with the QCTP. I really don't have a bunch of other tools (or the experience or time) to try and rig something up that may or may not work.

LittleMachineShop.com seems to only show two QCTPs that will fit my mini lathe...one is steel and the other is aluminum. Are those really the only options available? (And again, I don't know if either one really is a true bolt-on replacement or not...)

As always, I appreciate everyone's advice here...


----------



## calipsoii (Dec 3, 2014)

I recently bought a 10x22" import from my local store. It's probably very similar to the one you have coming. It came with a 4-way turret toolpost but the plan from the start was to replace it with a QCTP. I bought my toolpost and all holders from LittleMachineShop.

This is the QCTP I purchased. It is size AXA, which is smaller than BXA.
This the toolholder set I purchased (I actually purchased two sets and a few singles because I like having lots of toolholders). Any tool holder that says it will fit AXA will work.

Here is my thread outlining the mod I had to do to make it fit my lathe while allowing me to undo the change later if I decide.

The expensive ones you're talking about are made by a company called Aloris and they're the primo goods. They're probably very nice but they weren't in my budget and this toolpost has worked spectacularly for the price I paid for it.

Good luck man!

Edit: Almost forgot! Pick up one of these converter rods. Worked a treat and definitely worth the money.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 3, 2014)

I appreciate your reply, but from my research, the 10x22" size is far different as far as what tool posts can mount on it than the mini lathes...I think I read that the AXA type definitely will not work without modification and I ****DO NOT**** want to have to modify anything on my lathe or anywhere else. I want to just put the dog-gone thing on the lathe and start using it. With as popular as these mini lathes supposedly are, I would think there would be a simple, bolt-on QCTP available...but I guess not?

Thanks again...


----------



## calipsoii (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh don't be so dramatic. 

What's your lathe? This one?
http://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-x-10-inch-precision-mini-lathe-93212.html

Here's the datasheet. The back couple pages have an exploded diagram of what the thing looks like when torn apart.
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93212.pdf

Part #113 is the toolpost bolt. Says it's M10x65. Here's what an M10x65 mounting post looks like.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2481

A2Z is an American company that sells import QCTP's. They're carried by LittleMachineShop. Here's their mounting guide.
https://www.a2zcorp.us/LiteratureFiles/QCTPMountingGuideForA2ZCNCToolPosts.pdf

Assuming that _is_ your lathe above (the 93212), that exact lathe appears in the guide. Says it uses an M10 threaded stud. That matches what we see in the manual. There's even an A2Z SKU for both a new mounting stud and a QCTP: QCTCS1
http://www.a2zcorp.us/store/ProductDetailNP.asp?Cguid=&ProductID=6046

LittleMachineShop sells that A2Z toolpost (with a different set of toolholders) here:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2461

Looks like it just screws right into the cross-slide, which seems pretty easy to me.

Will it actually screw right in? I have no idea. If it was me buying the lathe I'd be pretty confident that it would and I'd buy it, but it's you and you need to decide that. Maybe wait until the lathe arrives and take the turret off - if there is an M10 threaded hole in the compound slide you're golden.

As for steel vs. aluminum I can't speak to that. My aluminum one worked fine.

------

The _reason_ I suggested the AXA is because tooling is really freakin' expensive. I spent almost as much on tooling as the lathe itself. Even some really large lathes (up to 12x36) are able to use AXA toolposts. I was able to re-use all the tooling from my Taig on my Craftex. Maybe you won't buy another lathe ever and it's a non-issue, but if ever think you'll upgrade, it might be good for your pocketbook to reconsider the 'no modifications' policy. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, the a2z one is aluminum and I don't really want an aluminum one, so as far as I can tell there is exactly one steel option available.

I was just wondering if there were any other bolt-on options other than the one aluminum one and the one steel one I've found so far... (except for the $$$$ ones).

... and I really, really, really, (REALLY!!!  ) absolutely do not want to have to futz around with something to get it to work, especially with as little experience as I have.

I do appreciate your input and have noted it so you can tell me you told me so later, if/when I ever obtain a larger lathe (I'm thinking there's maybe a 10-15% chance of that ever happening, after taking a bunch of factors into account... )


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 3, 2014)

On a 7" machine either steel or aluminum is fine. The motor doesn't produce torque at a level that will overstress either one. But you may want to consider Plan B ...

The 4-way TP that comes with the lathe is more than adequate to get you going. Purchase a set of 4 or 5 indexable holders & load up all four stations on the 4-way. You'll have to shim each toolholder to get the point on center but that's a one time operation (unless a holder is removed from the 4-way). Believe it or not the 4-way TP is still used in some production shops.



> I ****DO NOT**** want to have to modify anything on my lathe or anywhere else. I want to just put the dog-gone thing on the lathe and start using it.


Not saying that plug-n-play is impossible but it's highly unlikely on any machine tool at any price point. That's the nature of machine tools, tooling, machining, etc.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 3, 2014)

precisionworks said:


> Not saying that plug-n-play is impossible but it's highly unlikely on any machine tool at any price point. That's the nature of machine tools, tooling, machining, etc.



Thanks for your post...I guess I just don't understand that...it's not like there's a hundred different makers of these lathes. I think I read there's two major manufacturers?? How different can one 7x10 be from another 7x10? Do they really not make a QCTP that can just go straight onto this lathe?

I guess it's starting to look like there are only the two options for QCTP for my lathe...unless I want to spend a lot of money on the Aloris...which may also require modifications. 

Any other good online sources for mini lathe tooling other than littlemachineshop.com?


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the A2Z on my 7x12. I also used it on the 7x10 that I had before. It works quite well. 

If you want a steel one with wedge style, the AXA from SHARS will do the trick. You may need to re-use the stud from the original 4way toolpost. I have a tool post from SHARS on my 9x20 lathe.

Piston: http://www.shars.com/products/view/1544/Quick_Changing_Tool_Post_Piston_Type_100_AXA
Wedge: http://www.shars.com/products/view/1548/Quick_Changing_Tool_Post_Wedge_Type_100_AXA

Dan


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 4, 2014)

Before installing a QCTP you really should give the 4-way a try. It will save you both time & money & the parts being machined will turn out just as well. By the time you need a quick change you may also want a larger machine.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, ok, ok y'all... I will give that turret tool post a shot. I just really don't want to mess around with shims...sounds like a complete PITA...

Thanks for the recommendation on the SHARS QCTP, Dan...do you know for certain it will work on my 7x10 if I just change out the mounting stud?

Edit: Just saw this at the bottom of the page for that SHARS QCTP:
"This tool post comes with a blank T-slot nut plate. Customers will need to machine the plate to fit their own specific t-slot for their lathe."

I cannot do that. I wouldn't even know where to start...and if it requires a mill, I don't have one of those either.  Oh well, guess that one is out of the picture then unless Dan says it will fit by just switching out the mounting stud.

Thanks again for your advice everyone...I do appreciate the time you take to help me sort this out.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 4, 2014)

The 7x10 lathe does not have a T-slot. It has a raised part of the compound (called a "plinth") that has a threaded hole in it. Calipsoii identified that hole as a 10mm thread.


The A2Z from little machine shop (and other dealers) is a direct replacement on the HF 7x10 lathes. I forget whether I simply re-used the original 10mm stud or went with theirs. I've used mine for 10 years, so it stands up pretty well. 

The ONE important measurement when choosing a tool post is the height from the top of the plinth to the center of the chuck. That is where the top of the tool will be. If the tool holder is too tall you will end up with the cutting edge above the center line. When that happens you need to get smaller tools. 

EDIT: I just compared my AXA tool holders with my A2Z holders. The AXA are too tall to use on a 7x10 lathe. 

As repeated before, the idea of the QCTP is that you can set up different tools in as many tool holders as you can afford so that the right tool is always ready to swap in with only a few seconds work. In one project it's not unusual to use a left hand tool, a right hand tool, a boring bar, a finishing tool, a knurler, two threading tools and a cut off tool. 

The 4way turret DOES work, just a little slower changing tools. You should always store the shims with the tools when you change them, then it's no hassle to re-shim every time. I recall that I could change tools in less than a minute.

Dan


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 4, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> I cannot do that. I wouldn't even know where to start...and if it requires a mill, I don't have one of those either.



The good news is that you do have a mill, sort of. After you get used to it, you will find that you can use a facing cut to make flat sides on anything that you can hold in the chuck. You can cut grooves on anything that you can clamp to the cross slide.

Dan


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 4, 2014)

After several brain farts, I finally recalled that the mini lathe QCTP is style "OXA". Search for that and you should find a few examples that will work for you.


Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Dan....I appreciate that. 

I did find the 0XA size on littlemachineshop.com...they had the a2z one and one steel type. Are there any other websites that have tools for mini lathes or is littlemachineshop.com the only one?

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 4, 2014)

The best small indexable insert tools (IMHO) are manufactured by Borite. Expensive but USA made & highest quality. And yes I have a set ... http://www.onlyamericanmadetools.com/products/borite-manufacturing/indexable-lathe-turning-tools/


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 4, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, Dan....I appreciate that.
> 
> I did find the 0XA size on littlemachineshop.com...they had the a2z one and one steel type. Are there any other websites that have tools for mini lathes or is littlemachineshop.com the only one?
> 
> Thanks again everyone...



This is a case where google is your friend. I had to search for alpha and numeric "o" (oXa and 0Xa). I found a few.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DVTW7YE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXA-TOOL-PO...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item19f7dd4580




Good luck.

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 5, 2014)

One good source of info here (& there are many others): http://www.mini-lathe.com/Home/index.htm


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry, I thought I'd mentioned before that I've pored over the mini-lathe.com website for hours trying to learn what I need to know to get started...the "many others" part is what I'm having trouble with.  I would really like to find a different web retailer for mini lathe tooling. I don't really want to order from littlemachineshop.com, but as far as I can tell they're the only site that says they specialize in small lathes.

I've also been watching a lot of youtube tutorials on lathe use...though it's a little like learning how to swim on the Internet. (BBT reference  ). The videos from MIT were fun to watch and pretty helpful. 

Thank y'all for the links to the onlyamericanmadetools.com for tooling and the amazon and ebay links for QCTPs...I will check them out.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 5, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> I don't really want to order from littlemachineshop.com, but as far as I can tell they're the only site that says they specialize in small lathes.



I understand that you don't want to buy from LMS, but they do generally have decent tools and they stock parts that are hard to find. When I snapped a few teeth off of one of the gears in my 7x12 (after 5 years of use) LMS shipped the next day and I was back in service in a few days. When I wanted to expand the meager work envelope of my micro mill, they had the replacement table in stock and it worked just like it should.

I tend to do at least occasional business with companies that provide unique value just so they will still be there when I need them.

Dan


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 5, 2014)

I've never dealt with LMS but can highly recommend VLMS :devil:

http://www.violentlittle.com/


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 10, 2014)

Alright, well I found this one...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DVTW7YE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Are all 0XA QCTP a direct replacement for the stock one on the Harbor Freight 7x10? I've never heard of "HHIP"...Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## sortafast (Dec 11, 2014)

Go with a steel one. I have an A2Z aluminum one on my 8x12 and I am not terribly happy with it. Once I CNC the little bugger for 2nd op work and misc stuff, I am going to a wedge style AXA tool post. The A2Z post, the piston hangs up sometimes and it is just kind of meh IMO. That said, I will probably be selling mine cheap . If you can work with an AXA sized set up, these guys are pretty darn cheap: http://www.cdcotools.com/


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 12, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Alright, well I found this one...
> 
> Are all 0XA QCTP a direct replacement for the stock one on the Harbor Freight 7x10?



A QCTP that meets the OXA standard should work on the 7x10. You may or may not need to buy or make a new mounting stud for it.

It might help you understand what you need if you remove the turret holder that comes with the lathe and examine how it attaches to the lathe compound. The compound is essentially a flat surface with a hole for the stud and another hole for a little "one way" stop that helps you get the turret lines up at 90 degrees again. A tool post that has a flat bottom and a central mounting hole should mate up.

There are only a few things that make it "fit the 7x10". The first is whether the tool will be the right height when installed in the holder. The second is whether you can get it mounted on whatever stud you can fit to the 10mm hole in the compound.

You can find the size of the mounting stud if you examine the drawing on the link you provided. Find the dimension for the mounting hole. That dimension should be "D" in this instance. Look at the description and you will see that D is 3/8 inches. 3/8 is 9.5 mm, and major diameter on a 10mm thread is between 9.75 and 9.99 mm That means that it might or might not fit without having to spend a few minutes with a file.

That looks like a decent tool QCTP. 

Daniel


----------

